# Further Confusion 2013 Commissions  And roomate search



## wolfx241 (Oct 19, 2012)

Attention Furry space travelers, We are here to bring you such wonders of the universe,

ITS CON COMMISSION TIME!!!!


Justin foxchase (me)



Thornbane 

We are taking Commissions and Looking for roommates  for Further Confusion 2013, Its Thorn's first fur con ever and i want to help her enjoy it entirely

so we want to do something to help pay the bills for it

We are staying in the Hilton Hotel and it will be 186$ per person ( price subject to change)

we will double-check to make sure you are still up for it and not bail on the last minute a month before the con.

Please contact me in a Note if you are interested.

So we are doing Badges, Pin Up Sketching, Line Art, Flat-colors, Stickers and Embroidery Patches

We have 5 spots available, first come first serve, but soon as those five are done the next 5 spots will be open.


Prices are here at this link `http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9021036/
For Stickers it will be $2 and for Patches it will be 10$

When you want to do a commission

Please Send  a note with what you want and a Refference pic we can use to do your Art
along with your Addresses, unless you going to Furcon as well then we can give it to you personally

We accept Paypal 
Justinpickette[at]yahoo.com 
thats the email to send it to thru paypal ^^
We hope to hear from you all in the far reaches of the galaxy.


----------



## Ankutenwolf (Nov 18, 2012)

Me and my friend are going to book a room. Unless, you've already booked a room? I left a thread in search for some more room mates. Care to take a look?


----------



## wolfx241 (Nov 18, 2012)

Well the room is already booked so i cant take anymore but if something opens up ill keep you posted


----------



## Ankutenwolf (Nov 18, 2012)

Okay. Thanks. :3


----------



## Ankutenwolf (Nov 28, 2012)

Actually, never mind. We found two people that wants to room with us. But we hope to see you there! :3


----------

